# CRYSTAL DISK INFO



## MarkCrbsd02 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi I was wondering if someone could take a look at these screens. It seems to me like all the current values of my hard drives are also the worst values of the hard drive.  Does this mean I should get new hard drives? They are pretty old, but I haven't had any problems with it until recently when I took a seagate external hard drive out of the case and put it inside the pc.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2016)

It appears only your last listed drive has a caution showing for reallocated sectors.
The first two appear fine.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 19, 2016)

Funny is the life of an HDD. Most powered on has no issues but the middle child has issues.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 19, 2016)

Even the drive that's "iffy" has only one relocated sector.  Most likely just a fluke.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 19, 2016)

You need to run the HGST Fitness test on that last dive. Crystal Disk will give faults cautions on some drives

https://www.hgst.com/support/hard-drive-support/downloads

Always go to the manufacture of the drive to confirm tests, and always backup. Even on good drives


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jun 19, 2016)

You should only start to worry when you HDD is continually re-allocating sectors, you are on 100 now, say for example tomorrow you run the test again and it's way higher than 100, then you have a problem. Otherwise, just make sure you keep an eye on the drive and keep that specific drives' data on another backup medium or cloud storage, just in case.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 19, 2016)

I would suggest using a better tool to interface with SMART. The "current", "worst", and "threshold" info doesn't tell us squat and CrystalDiskMark doesn't decode the raw data for you. Something like GSmartControl would be a lot better IMHO. It also lets you start SMART diagnostics which can find a problem should you suspect one exists.

Nothing really bad is standing out, that one drive that has a single reallocated sector is nothing to be concerned about unless it grows to well over more than a handful of sectors. Right now it's just 1 which can happen under normal operation without a problem.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome to the TPU community, @MarkCrbsd02! 

I would not worry about it, if it's only one bad sector. However, I'd definitely keep an eye and monitor the drive regularly to check up on the S.M.A.R.T. stats. The easiest way to avoid any headaches is to keep multiple copies of your data stored in different storage locations (drives). Having only one copy of your files is not a backup solution at all, so keeping at least one more somewhere off-site can save you from potential data loss. 
Reallocated sectors a.ka. bad sectors might increase and the data stored on them could get corrupted as well. That's why it's advisable to take good care of your files.

Best of luck! 
Cheers,
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,

Don't worry with the third disk (only one sector reallocated is nothing), but the first has 28146 hours which is a long while...

I suggest you to use another tool : Hard Disk Sentinel , which is much better than CrystalDiskInfo !


----------

